# Specialized Big Hit Comp



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi there,

I'd like to get into DH riding this summer and am currently looking at a used Spec Big Hit Comp with RS Boxxer forks. I've asked the seller for more info re components, weight etc, but am looking for some general DH bike info.

What are your thoughts of this as a beginner DH bike? Or overall as a DH bike for that matter?

I hear good thing about the Boxxer's, any other opinions are welcome.

What things (pitfalls or bonuses) should i watch out for when shopping for a DH bike?

Is having a 24" rear wheel with a 26" wheel up front a norml setup for DH?

I'm attaching a picture of the bike...

Thanks, any help would be greatly appreciated.
Ara


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

2003 model year...


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

that looks solid, and really heavy. i would go with somthing newer, just to ensure that it hasnt been beaten to hell over the 7 years its been used...


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

Those were good bikes, but it's 8 years old at minimum. 24" rear wheel works allright, but makes it almost impossible to find DH quality spare tires, rims, etc. Unless it's a screaming deal, I would try to find something newer just to be safe.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

norton05 said:


> Those were good bikes, but it's 8 years old at minimum. 24" rear wheel works allright, but makes it almost impossible to find DH quality spare tires, rims, etc. Unless it's a screaming deal, I would try to find something newer just to be safe.


Awesome, thanks:thumbsup:

Seller wants $700 negotiable for it. Is that a good price if there's no major damage?


----------



## audiologies (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey that looks like my bike! I have a 2005 Bighit FSR. These guys are right, 8 years makes it a tough sell.

Frame:
Personally I am not worried at all about my frame lasting 8 years, I know it will. I tend to crash a lot and this frame can take a real beating. Its just plain overbuilt, which is good for beginners. Im still running a lot of stock components, original frame bearings are still perfect. This frame has more suspension adjustment than most so it is versatile. Three different spring progressiveness settings, and four head angle / bottom bracket height positions. I bounce between stiff and steep, or soft and slack depending on the trails. 

Weight:
Weight is certainly a weak point, I pedal this thing up lots of hills and my friends kill me. Stock, bike was 44 lbs. I have lighter cranks, pedals, and seat now, but heavier tires. 43 lbs now. BUT, you are looking for a DH bike and 44 lbs feels real stable at speed. I don't like my friends 27 lb stumpjumper because its squirly compared to this.

24" Tire:
Its slower than a 26 in the same way a 26 is slower than a 29. Larger tires roll over small ruts more smoothly. One advantage, for a given wheel/tire combo, it is noticeably lighter in the back than a 26. That said, I can take switchbacks and tight turns better than anyone I ride with. I can't be certain its the tire size, but my style has come to take advantage of the 24. 

There are various opinions about the stock components, good and bad. Heres mine:
The truvativ cranks did me solid for 5 years, then one day I got way too muddy and wet. Bottom bracket started to fail after that. Replacements can be cheap though.
Not sure what brakes those are, but they look similar to Hayes 9's. Mine are still all original and plenty powerful. But I had to tear down and clean the calipers to fix sticking pistons. No rebuild kit, no money spent (besides brake fluid), just time. Wheels are rock solid, never had to true or tighten spokes, hubs still smooth and rigid. There are mixed reviews here, but all wheels have bad reviews like this "broke first ride, do not buy!" I currently have the same rear tire too, kenda nevegal, very good.

I paid 1400 for mine brand new. If I came across this I think a good deal would be $4-500 and I wouldn't pay more than $600 if its in top notch condition. Look it over closely!

So, yes it is a great beginner downhill bike. The deciding factor for you should be, how much maintenance and wrenching are you able to do? I have saved myself a lot of money by being able to maintain the bike myself! And obviously older parts need a bit more care than newer ones.

For reference, I ride all mountain, freeride, and downhill trails, enjoy small-medium jumps, my local trails have lots of 3-6 foot drops to flat, gnarly rock gardens and have done some urban jumping as well.

Ryan


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

2_WD said:


> Awesome, thanks:thumbsup:
> 
> Seller wants $700 negotiable for it. Is that a good price if there's no major damage?


Hey, Its a solid bike. I'm not sure on price, but i had an 07 bighit with all non-stock components selling for $700 or lower in my area, so an 03 i wouldnt pay any more than 600 for, and thats prety much new. I would tell the guy about the 24" wheel being hard to find tires for, and the age, and then offer something in the 500 area...

I bought an 02 intense m1 last year, and for its age it still works awesome! Go check the bike out and check very carefully for no cracks (maybe take a freind to double check...) ride it around a little bit and see what you think.

As far as Dh goes thats a perfect bike. My friend has a version of the bighit, and although it is as heavy as all get out, its bomb proof. My friend takes some stupidly hard hits on his and its never come close to failing. big hits are solid DH bike and perfect for beginners.

are there any other decent and newer DH bikes in your area you could look at?

If you like it and the bike and price seen right, i say take it... just check all the components and the frame very well...


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

audiologies said:


> Hey that looks like my bike! I have a 2005 Bighit FSR. These guys are right, 8 years makes it a tough sell.
> 
> Frame:
> Personally I am not worried at all about my frame lasting 8 years, I know it will. I tend to crash a lot and this frame can take a real beating. Its just plain overbuilt, which is good for beginners. Im still running a lot of stock components, original frame bearings are still perfect. This frame has more suspension adjustment than most so it is versatile. Three different spring progressiveness settings, and four head angle / bottom bracket height positions. I bounce between stiff and steep, or soft and slack depending on the trails.
> ...


Awesome review and opinion, thanks Ryan i really appreciate it. :thumbsup:

I'm likely going to check out this bike if the seller agrees to my price-offer (won't say more in case the seller is lurking on this thread lol).

I think i'm going to search some 24" DH tires and see how readily available they are.

As for the work, i was a wrencher for 8 years in a bike shop and maintain my own bikes.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Moosey said:


> Hey, Its a solid bike. I'm not sure on price, but i had an 07 bighit with all non-stock components selling for $700 or lower in my area, so an 03 i wouldnt pay any more than 600 for, and thats prety much new. I would tell the guy about the 24" wheel being hard to find tires for, and the age, and then offer something in the 500 area...
> 
> I bought an 02 intense m1 last year, and for its age it still works awesome! Go check the bike out and check very carefully for no cracks (maybe take a freind to double check...) ride it around a little bit and see what you think.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Moosey, i really apreciate it. :thumbsup: Gonna check out the bike this weekend.

Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

2_WD, i JUST bought an 03 Bighit much like that one about 6 monthes ago. It came with Marzocchi Monster T's. It being an 03 i also wondered a bit about the endurance i can still put the almost 8 year old frame through. I asked around, and those bighit frames are brick walls. The headtube welds are extremely strong, it supports my Monster T's off 10' to flat drops. It drives like a big bulky Cadillac with the forks i got, but with a bit lighter ones i bet it handles even better. Yea the frame is a lil heavy but if you grow the balls and use the muscles ya got inside ya, youll be hucking this bike around anywhere ya wanna go. Not the BEST trial bike but, ive done awesome log rides, retaining wall rides, etc. Like i said just manhandle it and youll be fine. Its an awesome bike for beginner to novice. And i picked mine up for 650. so 700 aint that bad of a deal at all my man, good luck and have fun!
Evan


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

ohh and BTW, that 24"/26" setup is the ****. It's awsome for sever angles and drops really. It gives you the feeling that your weight is positioned more over the rear when descending crazy hills.


----------



## evan1395 (Jun 19, 2010)

and excuse my spelling, i just got off work.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

evan1395 said:


> 2_WD, i JUST bought an 03 Bighit much like that one about 6 monthes ago. It came with Marzocchi Monster T's. It being an 03 i also wondered a bit about the endurance i can still put the almost 8 year old frame through. I asked around, and those bighit frames are brick walls. The headtube welds are extremely strong, it supports my Monster T's off 10' to flat drops. It drives like a big bulky Cadillac with the forks i got, but with a bit lighter ones i bet it handles even better. Yea the frame is a lil heavy but if you grow the balls and use the muscles ya got inside ya, youll be hucking this bike around anywhere ya wanna go. Not the BEST trial bike but, ive done awesome log rides, retaining wall rides, etc. Like i said just manhandle it and youll be fine. Its an awesome bike for beginner to novice. And i picked mine up for 650. so 700 aint that bad of a deal at all my man, good luck and have fun!
> Evan


Awesome, thanks for sharing that, Evan. I find the best advice usually comes when someone speaks out of personal experience. I'm gonna check out the bike this week.:thumbsup:

Sounds like my big concern now is finding good replacement DH tires in the 24" size...i do burn through tires rather quickly as i like layin rubber lol. If i can source them pretty easily, i'll be a happy camper 

Thanks everyone, you've been quite helpful.
Ara


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

I had a 05 bighit, I put that bike through hell and it never complained once. Someday you will want a better bike but to get you into DH/FR the bighit will do great. I wouldn’t pay anything over $500 for it though. As for tires I always had good luck finding a good selection of 24’s at Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

dankist4x4 said:


> I had a 05 bighit, I put that bike through hell and it never complained once. Someday you will want a better bike but to get you into DH/FR the bighit will do great. I wouldn't pay anything over $500 for it though. As for tires I always had good luck finding a good selection of 24's at Chain Reaction Cycles


Awesome, thanks dankist4x4.:thumbsup: I appreciate it.

Thanks,
Ara


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Arrow Racing makes 24" dh tires. check out their site.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

dwyooaj said:


> Arrow Racing makes 24" dh tires. check out their site.


Awesome, thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

*Picked Up My New Bike*

Update (for anyone that cares or remembers lol)

I ended up buying this 2008 Big Hit from Bike Depot in Toronto. I picked it up last night and have already replaced the stock XC grips (wtf?) with ODI Rogues off my XC bike lol, and also replaced the saddle so it matches the fork, bars, and pedals vs the stock brown one.

I picked up a full face helmet today (Spec Deviant) and some replacement XC grips for my trail bike.

I had it out for a quick-chilly-rip last night and my initial thoughts are:
-it pedals more efficiently than i thought it would
-i can still bunny-hop and get the front end up pretty easily (as i'm used to my 29 lbs XC bike) considering the weight
-it grips well in snow and slush - likely combo of aggressive tires and 40+ lbs bike
-heavy as a mofo though - i should look like "Arnold" by the end of summer  
-need to find a comfy seating position or a better seat.

Would a seat like a WTB Pure V be too curvy for this bike? I'm asking because the seats are so raked due to the geometry, so i don't know if a flat seat is better suited than a contoured one?


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Allo? Anyone? Anything? Not even a congrats? lol rft:


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

Right on.

I think the seat will be fine. If I were going to change anything I would grab some decent pedals. A good set of pedals is so much nicer than the cheapies.

Is that bike a brand new 08 leftover?


----------



## bug-rex (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats man!

I think your seat looks fine.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

bad news said:


> Right on.
> 
> I think the seat will be fine. If I were going to change anything I would grab some decent pedals. A good set of pedals is so much nicer than the cheapies.
> 
> Is that bike a brand new 08 leftover?


Thanks bad news:thumbsup:

I found a more comfortable position by levelling the seat off (sitting on my sit-bones now rather than my scrotum lol...other than it being a close reach for a "superman-seat grab" or "tail whip" i really don't understand the need for these seats to be so raked.

Any sugfgestions on pedals? I need strong ones as i've shaved the knobs down on an old set of pedals from scraping it on curbing while practicing my skinny's.

The bike was more or less a leftover. Someone bought it and rode it for a week then returned it. It's pretty much brand new...no damage other than a couple of very minor scratches (only ocd'ers like me notice it) and the tires still have the remnant rubber from the manufacturing process.


----------



## audiologies (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice! I like it. I was gonna suggest just adjusting the seat but you figured that out. Mines just level with the ground. I use wellgo mg1 pedals, they're magnesium so not very strong, but mine are working great.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

bug-rex said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> I think your seat looks fine.


Thx bug-rex:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice!
Sweet deal on the bike mate, and it looks sweet aswell
Ride her hard
Only thing id look at upgrading down the track is the pedals (ridden those spesh pedals...blehh) and the shock, you can normally find DHX 5's these days for pretty cheap


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Nick_M2R said:


> Nice!
> Sweet deal on the bike mate, and it looks sweet aswell
> Ride her hard
> Only thing id look at upgrading down the track is the pedals (ridden those spesh pedals...blehh) and the shock, you can normally find DHX 5's these days for pretty cheap


Thanks Nick_M2R. What's the advantage to moving into a DHX5? More travel? Same travel but more plush feel? Increased air supply? All of the above? lol.

Thanks,
Ara


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

I belive on that bike just like the older bighits you can get a full 8" of travel out of the rear by switching to a 8.75X2.75 rear shock. Congrats on the new btw! Now the best thing to do is ride it hard, brake parts, and replace them w better ones.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

dankist4x4 said:


> I belive on that bike just like the older bighits you can get a full 8" of travel out of the rear by switching to a 8.75X2.75 rear shock. Congrats on the new btw! Now the best thing to do is ride it hard, brake parts, and replace them w better ones.


I think you're right. A friend on pinkbike said the same. The math goes something like: the travel ratio is 3:1. The stock stroke is 2.5=7.5" travel. So 2.75 should = 8.25" travel. Thanks on the congrats:thumbsup: 
I definitely ride hard but may change out the SRAM X5 shifter before it breaks I prefer the Shimano where you downshift by pushing inwards with your fore-finger rather than pushing out with your thumb on the SRAM. I'm VERY impressed by the X7 derailleur though...it shifts very positively and feels perfectly dialed...better than my XT derailleur!


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice pickup. What is the i2i length of the stock shock on the Big Hit? Don't have any experience with the Big Hit personally, but if you are looking to move to a longer i2i shock for more travel keep in mind what it may do to the other frame geometry numbers. A longer shock will most likely raise the rear a bit, raising the bottom bracket and center of gravity as well as steepening the head tube angle. The steeper head tube angle can quicken steering, but it also slightly reduces speed stability. Just a little food for thought...now go out and flog that thing!!


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Moosey said:


> As far as Dh goes thats a perfect bike. My friend has a version of the bighit, and although it is as heavy as all get out, its bomb proof. My friend takes some stupidly hard hits on his and its never come close to failing. big hits are solid DH bike and perfect for beginners.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Way to be a dick :sad: :sad:


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

The i2i stays the same, its the stroke that changes. The OEM shock is 8.75 i2i w/ a 2.5 stroke. So as long as he gets somthing 8.75 i2i w/ a 2.75 stroke hes all good. I think the Bighit III's came set up this way from the factory.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

dankist4x4 said:


> The i2i stays the same, its the stroke that changes. The OEM shock is 8.75 i2i w/ a 2.5 stroke. So as long as he gets somthing 8.75 i2i w/ a 2.75 stroke hes all good. I think the Bighit III's came set up this way from the factory.


I'm still trying to get my head around all the differet setups. I'll be measuring the i2i length tonight as i want to try a different sag setting with my g/f there (tough to measure sag by yourself on a spring setup). There are two positions for the lower eye though: Steep and (not Shallow but similar word) so i think you have the optional geo for a longer spring or say dual crowns up front...me tinks.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

My buddy has a 2005 Big Hit with a 8.75 x 2.75 shock in the slack position. Bike performs perfectly bummer is he never rides it.

If you're serious about buying one he is thinking of selling it. Shoot me a PM and I'll you know the details on it.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Nagaredama said:


> If you're serious about buying one he is thinking of selling it. Shoot me a PM and I'll you know the details on it.


See previous dozen or so posts...did you just read the opening post and jump the gun with a response? lol


----------



## ctasset (Sep 14, 2007)

Great bike! I have the same 08 with an 888 and 2.75 shock on the rear but no where near in that good of shape


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

ctasset said:


> Great bike! I have the same 08 with an 888 and 2.75 shock on the rear but no where near in that good of shape


Thanks, i definitely lucked out on the condition. Great bike, it is! Lovin it more and more with every ride. It RIPS down flights of stairs. Compared to my full susp trail bike (120mm), this one feels like it maintains a flat and balanced stance down the stairs whereas the xc kinda bounces (slightly) of each step it hits, I can't wait to rip some dirt once this blasted snow melts!


----------

